# pattern for home made cauls



## wiser1934 (Oct 13, 2009)

any one have a set of plans to make a set of cauls to use on cutting boards????? thanks


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/12302

Shop Made Cauls
P. Michael Henderson

HTH


----------



## MisterBill (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is another idea from the woodwhisperer's website:

http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/viewer-projects/geoffs-cutting-board-glueup-jig/


----------

